

Applebee's fires server for sharing receipt on Reddit - josephby
http://www.prdaily.com/Main/Articles/13738.aspx

======
dualboot
She was fired because she shared private information about the customer and
made the company look bad.

I don't think anyone would expect to not be fired if they don't redact
information that could lead to them being instantly identified.

~~~
mpyne
Indeed, I believe Reddit itself claims to have a strong "no doxxing" policy so
I'm surprised the picture/thread wasn't deleted, especially when it became
clear that people knew who had left the zero tip.

------
fredsanford
I feel bad for the lady losing her job over pointing out an idiot.

I'd boycott Applebees for this except... I never eat there anyway because a
random TV Dinner from the grocery store is better quality and taste and I
don't have to go sit in a poorly controlled environment to do so.

~~~
cdh
She didn't just "point out" an idiot. She posted the receipt with his name on
Reddit, and ended up inciting an internet mob against him:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/17i382/my_mistake_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/17i382/my_mistake_sir_im_sure_jesus_will_pay_for_my_rent/c85oqet)

I agree the guy was a jerk, but it should be common sense for any employee
that they can't expect to keep their job after revealing private customer
information, publicly humiliating that customer, and in this case very likely
damaging that customer's career. Duh?

~~~
baddox
The pastor is a woman.

~~~
cdh
I don't think that changes the situation, though.

(Incidentally, I'm apparently not the only one who got that detail wrong,
since the original post on Reddit was titled "My mistake sir...")

------
byoung2
She should check her math...10% of your total salary is quite different from
18% of a meal check.

